# BB810 project log.



## mdnelson09 (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my older post but im updating it with newer photos. 

new thread made [thread]146103[/thread]


Finished product



















Spoiler



--\/ Old posts \/ --
Well its about time to let the world know what I have planned. Just a quick intro to myself, My names Michael, and a "computer enthusiast" to say the least. I love customizing cases on lower budgets. 

I have 3 low budget projects starting soon but I wanted to post a thread of my main one: BB810. The 810 is from the CM stacker 810. And B for it shal be blue! it will be the case I may customize. all of this is subject to change, but for now. My plan is to stick with this case. 

---UPDATE---
Ok the parts im using currently using for the setup are as follows:

Asus P6X58D-E 1366 socket motherboard

Corsair Vengeance ddr3 ram (3x2gb)

Core i7 940 clocked at 2.93

XSPC water cooling combo.
-------------

I have been getting parts in little by little, and i will upload photos as they come in. I love to hear input while the build moves along, so dont be afraid to comment on anything you may think could be improved. 

--2/24/2011--Total spent = $180
I took these photos before work to get at least something uploaded. By this weekend, i should have more, higher quality, photos. I'm also hosting the pictures via my colleges server, so if they dont show up, let me know.
As of now my total cost has hit $180.00 rounded. i bought a water cooling unit from XSPC cooling. I love the look of it so far! Also i got the lighting from Crazypc.com. It was a bummer that they are going out of business.




-The reservoir.




-UV black lights for the reactive blue water. 




-And the entire kit after unboxing.




-More lighting


More coming soon


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome! We would all love some pix to get this thread rollin!


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 28, 2011)

New updates 3-28-11

I have spent a good part of the last 2 weeks selling all of my old motherboards and parts to get enough money to get my dream i7 build. The build is still somewhat of a budget, because im working with around $700 usd. 


Motherboard
ASUS P6X58D-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....

CPU
Intel Core i7-940 Bloomfield 2.93GHz 4 x 256KB L2 ...

Ram
CORSAIR Vengeance 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

Opt. video card
GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro...

opt. video block.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Koolance-VID-AR...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c6513a1

I will know by next weekend, when i will be getting the new i7 parts.

As for the case, it hasn't arived yet, so i havent done any of the mods to it.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to TPU!

Looking forward to seeing your case mods!


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 6, 2011)

Parts came in yesterday!! so i figured i would post some photos!
Core i7 940 in a asus P6X58D-E with 6gb of ddr3 1600mhz.
I also got a 10k rpm Rapter WD black drive from one of my good friends. 
Again sorry for the poor quality pictures, using my old phone.:shadedshu


Spoiler



Fresh out of the newegg box!




Core i7
























Current setup. Running an 8800 Ultra and 8800 GTX in sli.




so HOT!! we will fix that when the case is ready. 







Thinking about getting the Radeon 6870, 5870, or 6850. with a water block.

Cant wait to get started on the case when its here (long story short, im waiting on someone to bring it for me)


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it me or did the ram look like it wasn't seated properly on the right side.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 6, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Is it me or did the ram look like it wasn't seated properly on the right side.


I didnt set the ram until after the cooler was on. This was to get a feel for what it would look like on the board.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> I didnt set the ram until after the cooler was on. This was to get a feel for what it would look like on the board.



AH k.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I finally finished the build. Nothing really came together the way i wanted to, mostly because of time, the paint is also not finished, but its running great. CPU is running smooth at 30*C and the GPU is roughly 32*C.



Spoiler


----------



## mdnelson09 (May 14, 2011)

*NEW CASE!! Project name: Gx58*

EDITED- out the trashy photos.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally got some time. heres some pics. Only thing i forgot to do was get a spot open for a hard drive bay. the side needs a window, but i cant do that myself. the material is really thick..
anywho here it is so far.

holes cut for the tray and psu.





Rad, needs a home





mock-up!





Black satin exterior. A surprise on the inside!! ill reveal on the next update.





Rear.


----------

